# FE Other Disciplines CBT



## Michael S (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello Folks, I am new on the board here, but have read a lot of the threads concerning the FE Other Disciplines. Here is my background, been out of school about 16 years now (time really does fly), Civil Background. I am going to take the other disciplines fe, frankly because when I read the exam syllabus for both the civil and for the other disciplines exams, there was a lot of material for the civil specific that I no longer had any reference material for or could remember. That being said, I have just finished going through the lindberg review manual in its entirety. I have the lindberg other disciplines practice problems workbook and I am going to purchase the NCEES other disciplines practice exam. I have a few questions for you folks who have done this already. 1.The practice exam from NCEES is only 50 questions, there are 110 on the actual exam. does the practice exam represent questions from both the morning and afternoon sections of the test, or just the morning? 2. How in-depth are the afternoon questions, and by that I mean are they just harder questions, for instance instead of algebra in the math section, you now have to solve differential equations, or just more in depth algebra like quadratic equations instead of simple slope equation problems. 3. I have heard that they give you a "dry erase" board/paper for solving problems, and I have heard that they give you a notebook, which you should ask for more than one of up front so you do not have to waste time asking for another one. Are both of these still current options?


----------



## AyanHein (Oct 5, 2016)

1. NCEES 50 questions are for both morning and afternoon sections. The level of difficulty is the closest to actual exam since they are the test makers. It's a must have for you to study.

2. Afternoon questions are harder than morning. Example, most questions in the morning requires 1-2 steps to slove while you need 2-4 steps for afternoon. 

3. Yes you can't erase what you wrote down, and you can't ask more than one notebook at same time. 

P.S. I found that Lindberg's both Review Manual and Practice Problems are very useful. If you used those 2 books as main study resources, you should be fine. If money isn't problem for you, take a review class since you have been out of school for 16 years. Good Luck!


----------



## Michael S (Oct 10, 2016)

Hmmm, I am confused, for Number 2, I was under the impression that now the exam follows the NCEES syllabus for the particular exam. In other words, problems from about the first 7-8 subjects are on the morning exam, then the remaining subjects were in the afternoon. with a total allotted time per question of +/- 3minutes. Also I was wondering if you could enlighten me on another question, I have seen different things on the scoring. I have seen people who say you need a 70% to pass which means you need 77 questions out of the 110 correct to pass, and I have also seen remarks that you actually only need to set your study pattern to get 55-60 (shooting for the higher end) of the 110 correct. do you know which is correct. Thank you so much ayanhein.


----------



## AyanHein (Oct 13, 2016)

Michael, NCEES throws in 10 questions that won't be counted toward scores, but they don't identify those problems. I have seen people who got 60-62% correct and didn't pass. They don't announce the passing % but 70% is guarantee passing with 65% on border line. The way i understand is each problem is scaled on level of difficulty. Example, one sample math problem might be counted as passing of 0.8 while finding the force member of truss might be counted as 1.3. I believe if you can nail down harder problems, your chance of passing is higher. 55-60 correct % is probably for old specifications of FE Exam format.


----------

